# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Good hitchhiker ?

## lost

What do you recon gaz good or bad?

----------


## Gary R

Sorry Dave only just seen this

Looks like a Marble Starfish to me m8 which is good  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (31-01-2014)

----------


## lost

> Sorry Dave only just seen this
> 
> Looks like a Marble Starfish to me m8 which is good


To busy being dragged around shopping  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (01-02-2014)

----------

